# Froch - Groves does 700-800k viewers on HBO in the afternoon



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.boxingscene.com/froch-groves-ii-scores-with-saturday-afternoon-viewers--78575

Not bad numbers for two foreign fighters, fighting abroad in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah - shame the HBO commentary team turned it into an Andre Ward wankfest. Probably bitter Paulie Malignaggi got a jolly to London and they didn't :hey


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Very good for a domestic fight.

I mentioned this the other day:



Kurushi said:


> I can only watch [Mayweather's] fights on a dedicated boxing channel so it could be argued that Froch/Groves II is getting more coverage in the US on HBO than Mayweather gets in the UK.


These figures bode well for how big an already mouthwateringly good fight between Froch and Chavez could be.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Good maybe Froch can pick up the phone when Ward calls instead of hiding behind his soft british fanbase


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Good maybe Froch can pick up the phone when Ward calls instead of hiding behind his soft british fanbase


Ward keeps reverse-charging the phone call.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

But then other guys were shitting on the Stevenson-Fonfara numbers that had the exact same number of viewers, but with a small subscription base and competing with the Miami Heat in a playoff game? Bullshit.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Good maybe Froch can pick up the phone when Ward calls instead of hiding behind his soft british fanbase


Lol as if Ward is getting a shot at Carl 'Cash' Froch. In his last fight Froch fought in front of more people and made more money than Ward has in his entire career.

Ward brings nothing to the table but wants everything his own way. Froch is going to steal Ward's Chavez pay day and get himself some HBO PPV action while Ward looks on from his tear soaked commentary desk.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Ward keeps reverse-charging the phone call.


:lol:


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Has Groves just made more money than Ward's career-high payday? ops


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Lol as if Ward is getting a shot at Carl 'Cash' Froch. In his last fight Froch fought in front of more people and made more money than Ward has in his entire career.
> 
> Ward brings nothing to the table but wants everything his own way. Froch is going to steal Ward's Chavez pay day and get himself some HBO PPV action while Ward looks on from his tear soaked commentary desk.


:rofl


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Has Groves just made more money than Ward's career-high payday? ops


I dont know but id guess so, groves would have earned around 2 million british pounds, so about 3.5 million US dollars. Froch around £8 million.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> But then other guys were shitting on the Stevenson-Fonfara numbers that had the exact same number of viewers, but with a small subscription base and competing with the Miami Heat in a playoff game? Bullshit.


I don't think that was a bad number for Stevenson v Fonfara considering those cicumstances really. It's the same with Froch v Groves, if it had been shown at prime time then it would be a bit underwhelming, but it was late afternoon/early evening over there and therefore decent numbers, especially compared to Froch v Kessler 2, which did a couple hundred thousand less.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> I dont know but id guess so, groves would have earned around 2 million british pounds, so about 3.5 million US dollars. Froch around £8 million.


Crazy money for Carl. The only fighters making more than him now are Maywether, Pac and Wlad. Good on him.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

McKay said:


> Crazy money for Carl. The only fighters making more than him now are Maywether, Pac and Wlad. Good on him.


International Superstars deserve big ££££'s :deal


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Has Groves just made more money than Ward's career-high payday? ops


Yes, and by a huge fucking amount too you'd have thought, as said below it's about 3 million dollars for Groves, no way does Ward get near that


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ward's best bet is to hope Froch vacates his titles and he can get a shot at the vacant straps. If he picks up these belts and makes a couple of decent defences then he might be able to build a bit of a fanbase, raise his profile and bring something to the table to get Froch's attention. At the moment he brings $zero and doesn't want to leave his back garden, so it's going to be hard for him to entice the sport's big earners into the ring with him. 

At the moment I'm just glad Dre has his paid gig with HBO as it would suck to see such a good fighter living off of food stamps, struggling to make ends meet.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

McKay said:


> Crazy money for Carl. The only fighters making more than him now are Maywether, Pac and Wlad. Good on him.


I know, you'd have to expect the british ppv money wont be as good for every fight but if he gets chavez in vegas he'll have two streams of ppv money lining his pockets.

Crazy to think that at the start of the super 6 he was the only one that didnt have a tv deal in his own country!


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Lol as if Ward is getting a shot at Carl 'Cash' Froch. In his last fight Froch fought in front of more people and made more money than Ward has in his entire career.
> 
> Ward brings nothing to the table but wants everything his own way. Froch is going to steal Ward's Chavez pay day and get himself some HBO PPV action while Ward looks on from his tear soaked commentary desk.


Carl 'Cash' Froch!!!:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> But then other guys were shitting on the Stevenson-Fonfara numbers that had the exact same number of viewers, but with a small subscription base and competing with the Miami Heat in a playoff game? Bullshit.


Didnt Froch duck Stevenson as well to fight mighty Groves?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Ward's best bet is to hope Froch vacates his titles and he can get a shot at the vacant straps. If he picks up these belts and makes a couple of decent defences then he might be able to build a bit of a fanbase, raise his profile and bring something to the table to get Froch's attention. At the moment he brings $zero and doesn't want to leave his back garden, so it's going to be hard for him to entice the sport's big earners into the ring with him.
> 
> At the moment I'm just glad Dre has his paid gig with HBO as it would suck to see such a good fighter living off of food stamps, struggling to make ends meet.


Yeah - would be a shame for him to have to pawn his S6 trophy :hey


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Lol as if Ward is getting a shot at Carl 'Cash' Froch. In his last fight Froch fought in front of more people and made more money than Ward has in his entire career.
> 
> Ward brings nothing to the table but wants everything his own way. Froch is going to steal Ward's Chavez pay day and get himself some HBO PPV action while Ward looks on from his tear soaked commentary desk.


Yawn. Expect nothing less from the cowardly British fanbase.

But I guess from the trauma of watching your fighters repeatedly fail on the biggest stage its best to take your ball and go home

Respect to Khan forever. Im sure he could sell out arenas in front of thousands of drunk tards but instead is attempting greatness.

Khan could fight Degale at wembley easy pay day instead is constantly trying to position himself against the very best his division has to offer. Kids got balls, almost American or Mexican


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Seriously thought - even if he can't fight at the moment Ward should be in self-publicising mode. He should have been front row at Wembley, doing interviews with all the stations telling then he is the man at 168. Instead the biggest boxing event of the year was going on in his division and he was nowhere to be seen. 

He's really going to have to change his attitude if he wants to get in the Froch sweepstakes.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Didnt Froch duck Stevenson as well to fight mighty Groves?


No.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Didnt Froch duck Stevenson as well to fight mighty Groves?


:lol: Ward fan talks about ducking.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn. Expect nothing less from the cowardly British fanbase.
> 
> But I guess from the trauma of watching your fighters repeatedly fail on the biggest stage its best to take your ball and go home
> 
> Respect to Khan forever. Im sure he could sell out arenas in front of thousands of drunk tards but instead is attempting greatness.


You could've just said 'I have nothing at all to come back with'.

It would've had the same effect as what you've just written, and saved yourself a minute or two.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn. Expect nothing less from the cowardly British fanbase.
> 
> But I guess from the trauma of watching your fighters repeatedly fail on the biggest stage its best to take your ball and go home
> 
> ...


:lol: You think he's big enough?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Seriously thought - even if he can't fight at the moment Ward should be in self-publicising mode. He should have been front row at Wembley, doing interviews with all the stations telling then he is the man at 168. Instead the biggest boxing event of the year was going on in his division and he was nowhere to be seen.
> 
> He's really going to have to change his attitude if he wants to get in the Froch sweepstakes.


His best bet now to get that Froch pay day is to see if he can set up a final elimination with DeGale at the academy sports centre in Bristol to build his name up.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> I know, you'd have to expect the british ppv money wont be as good for every fight but if he gets chavez in vegas he'll have two streams of ppv money lining his pockets.
> 
> Crazy to think that at the start of the super 6 he was the only one that didnt have a tv deal in his own country!


The problem with the Chavez fight is that Froch only wants it in Vegas, which means it'll be a 4:30am start over here and therefore won't attract anywhere near the buys the Groves fight did. Still though, if it can do a few hundred thousand here and half a million odds in the USA, coupled with the MGM gate money, they should be able to get a very god purse out of it.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn. Expect nothing less from the cowardly British fanbase.
> 
> But I guess from the trauma of watching your fighters repeatedly fail on the biggest stage its best to take your ball and go home
> 
> ...


First defence.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Bungle said:


> His best bet now to get that Froch pay day is to see if he can set up a final elimination with DeGale at the academy sports centre in Bristol to build his name up.


Bluewater shopping centre would be a dream venue for Ward, too.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> You could've just said 'I have nothing at all to come back with'.
> 
> It would've had the same effect as what you've just written, and saved yourself a minute or two.


I cant even imagine an American champion losing to a guy and establishing himself as the number 2 in the division then not even attempting to give in another crack

I remember when a one handed Roy whipped Bhop similarly to how Ward whipped Froch and Bhop despite his accomplishments obsessed for years about the defeat

Its not just Brits, Kessler similarly had no intentions of fighting Ward again.

Whats this soft mentality about?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

McKay said:


> I don't think that was a bad number for Stevenson v Fonfara considering those cicumstances really. It's the same with Froch v Groves, if it had been shown at prime time then it would be a bit underwhelming, but it was late afternoon/early evening over there and therefore decent numbers, especially compared to Froch v Kessler 2, which did a couple hundred thousand less.


Those are some solid numbers for two euros(although HBO had been promoting it and Froch+Groves are white English speakers). HBO should have no problem going over to the UK again if Froch-Degale goes off.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Didnt Froch duck Stevenson as well to fight mighty Groves?


:lol: Come off it. At the time Stevenson was best known for getting knocked the fuck out by Boone, whilst Kessler was an established operator who already held a victory over Froch. Nobody gave a shit about Stevenson until the Dawson fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

McKay said:


> :lol: Come off it. At the time Stevenson was best known for getting knocked the fuck out by Boone, whilst Kessler was an established operator who already held a victory over Froch. Nobody gave a shit about Stevenson until the Dawson fight.


So whats stopping it now.

Faded Kessler
Groves
Chavez jr

Sheesh Frochy on the war path :rofl

Not gonna hate. Get that money. If your fans are content with mediocrity why shouldnt you be


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I cant even imagine an American champion losing to a guy and establishing himself as the number 2 in the division then not even attempting to give in another crack
> 
> I remember when a one handed Roy whipped Bhop similarly to how Ward whipped Froch and Bhop despite his accomplishments obsessed for years about the defeat
> 
> ...


Speaking of soft mentality - how's your boy Dirrell doing?


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *So whats stopping it now.*
> Faded Kessler
> Groves
> Chavez jr
> ...


The fact that Stevenson is at 175 now and Froch is still at 168.

Why doesn't Stevenson call out Froch and step back down to 168 to face him then? You're laughing at Kessler, Groves and Chavez but are you trying to say Cloud, Bellew and Fonfara are any better?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So whats stopping it now.
> 
> Faded Kessler
> Groves
> ...


Compared to fighting Bad Glass Jawson at 168 and Rodriguez in the past 30 months with no opponent lined up? 'Cash' Froch is on a roll.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

McKay said:


> The fact that Stevenson is at 175 now and Froch is still at 168.
> 
> Why doesn't Stevenson call out Froch and step back down to 168 to face him then? You're laughing at Kessler, Groves and Chavez but are you trying to say Cloud, Bellew and Fonfara are any better?


I think Stevenson is massively overrated but it just took two fights for Froch to dispatch a prospect who while talented shouldve hired a North American trainer to get him to the next level.

So it would be a good fight


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the only person more mad about the situation than MichiganWarrior is Ward himself.

Ward is clearly the best in the division but is lacking behind Froch in money, popularity and entertainment. Now he's going to have to commentate while Froch makes it on the PPV market in America before him too by fighting an opponent Ward has been begging to make him famous.

Poor bloke.:lol:


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I think Stevenson is massively overrated but it just took two fights for Froch to dispatch a prospect who while talented shouldve hired a North American trainer to get him to the next level.
> 
> So it would be a good fight


I don't deny it would be a good fight and in Stevensons current form I'd make him a slight favourite, but taking into account the circumstances at the time I just have an issue with anybody calling it a duck. It''d be like saying Floyd ducked Aydin when he fought Cotto because Aydin was the mandatory - totally ridiculous.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Very good numbers considering HBO's promotion of the fight was absolutely piss poor. Maybe 3 twitter posts and 2 facebook posts, nothing after the fight. They didnt even fly the 3 stooges out to London either.

Alot of fans in America will watch a big fight if they dont have to pay for the PPV. Shame the PPVs have ruined the viewership ratings.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So whats stopping it now.
> 
> Faded Kessler
> Groves
> ...


Cool story Ho!

Froch should pull a Ward and try to get inactive booze hound Pavlik back in the ring for a payday.

Gotta love Ward's desperation for a payday. He went after an alcoholic, and when he couldn't get him he targeted the sleep addicted stoner Chavez.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson was Froch's mandatory and he ducked, no excuses


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Great numbers considering on one knew it was on at 3 in the afternoon 


Probably could've done 1.4 mil if it was on at regular time


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Ward keeps reverse-charging the phone call.


:lol:


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I cant even imagine an American champion losing to a guy and establishing himself as the number 2 in the division then not even attempting to give in another crack
> 
> I remember when a one handed Roy whipped Bhop similarly to how Ward whipped Froch and Bhop despite his accomplishments obsessed for years about the defeat
> 
> ...


didnt Froch go after Kessler? dick

also why would he chase someone who is obsessed with staying in some shithole that nobody has heard of? Someone who brings no money to the table, no fans to the table. Ward is destined for a lifetime of $1 to $1.5m pay days....1 per year at current trend.....broke by 35.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Stevenson was Froch's mandatory and he ducked, no excuses


Kessler was ranked top 3 at the weight and much more proven though.

Guerrero was Floyd mandatory but if Floyd fought Pacquiao or Bradley instead would that be a duck?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good numbers. As someone else said, when it's not PPV Americans will definitely tune in. Was a good fight, worth the watch. Missed the Donaire fight too and that was played before, which is another reason I tuned in. Good strategy by HBO.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ward fans be crying.

Ward sold 7000 tickets for a fight between champions of two divisions. Froch just sold over ten times that and didnt do a great deal worse on TV for a fight between two foreign fighters in the middle of the day.

Ward better get ont he phone to Froch and beg for that payday.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Stevenson was Froch's mandatory and he ducked, no excuses


Ducking would have been vacating, instead he negotiated a unification fight which the IBF gives preference to over mandatories.

Stevenson would have remained the mandatory to the winner but chose to move up instead.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

That's colossal, and that doesn't even take into account the Sky Sports buys from UK!

Carl Money Froch


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I was one of them. It was a big event on a sports bare Saturday. No football, nothing in direct competition. Had it been this week, going against a possible Triple Crown in horse racing the number would be much lower.

But overall, it was a great night for boxing and I'm glad to see fights get big ratings. Big ratings are good for boxing as a whole.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> I was one of them. It was a big event on a sports bare Saturday. No football, nothing in direct competition. Had it been this week, going against a possible Triple Crown in horse racing the number would be much lower.
> 
> But overall, it was a great night for boxing and I'm glad to see fights get big ratings. Big ratings are good for boxing as a whole.


The skill is in getting those people buying tickets or tuning in to the smaller shows. No one seems to have mastered that yet.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> The skill is in getting those people buying tickets or tuning in to the smaller shows. No one seems to have mastered that yet.


Oscar has a pretty good thing going out here. The Carson venue is typically full, anywhere from 5-7000 (7800 for Lopez/Maidana). I'd like to see a few more cards a year there.

Outside of that, though, the smaller shows struggle. A lot of the FNF type cards out here are in small venues that are out of the way for a lot of fans. Not sure if that's the case everywhere.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Froch serving fools left and right.

Ward is the man in the division but the business man is Froch and people cant stand it :yup

Froch cant hear Wards crying because he has a million in his ear and one million in the other.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Stevenson was Froch's mandatory and he ducked, no excuses


:rofl ducked what? A chinny Canadian southpaw like he hasn't dealt with that before. No one gave a shit about Stevenson and Froch would beat him tomorrow, Stevenson has a worse chin than Groves, it's irrefutable


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

It's no surprise The Wolf of Wembley is pulling in the numbers and the cheques, Andre "zero deniro" Ward should take note!


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yawn. Expect nothing less from the cowardly British fanbase.
> 
> But I guess from the trauma of watching your fighters repeatedly fail on the biggest stage its best to take your ball and go home
> 
> ...


You're a Boxing genius, you know that?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't forget Mrs Froch...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yeah that's very good. Good job m8s.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Don't forget Mrs Froch...


i'm trying to abstain from masturbation, then you go post that pic! :verysad :sad5


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Ward hasn't fought anyone relevant in almost two years. As far as I'm concerned he's semi-retired until he proves otherwise.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Cool story Ho!
> 
> Froch should pull a Ward and try to get inactive booze hound Pavlik back in the ring for a payday.
> 
> Gotta love Ward's desperation for a payday. He went after an alcoholic, and when he couldn't get him he targeted the sleep addicted stoner Chavez.


:lol: I forgot about Pavlik!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

nvs said:


> Froch serving fools left and right.
> 
> Ward is the man in the division but the business man is Froch and people cant stand it :yup
> 
> Froch cant hear Wards crying because he has a million in his ear and one million in the other.


That ain't the reason he can't hear-did you _hear_ Froch's Beautiful Partner Rachel™, during the Abraham fight? :hey:yep


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

My fellow Americans:

80,000 fans in the seats and nice international ratings are a good thing. While yes Andre is the vastly superior technician, boxing is entertainment. When it comes to entertainment, Froch always delivers. He's a warrior. Contrary to Mayweather's mantra, skills don't pay bills. Asses in seats pay bills.

So, rather than getting butthurt and looking like fools, let's tip our cap to the 80k who paid for a ticket. Let's be happy that HBO's decision to air boxing keeps paying off with big ratings, and let's commend Froch for the interest he brings to the sport. We can do all that while appreciating Ward's skills, which are mostly displayed in courtrooms nowadays.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> My fellow Americans:
> 
> 80,000 fans in the seats and nice international ratings are a good thing. While yes Andre is the vastly superior technician, boxing is entertainment. When it comes to entertainment, Froch always delivers. He's a warrior. Contrary to Mayweather's mantra, skills don't pay bills. Asses in seats pay bills.
> 
> So, rather than getting butthurt and looking like fools, let's tip our cap to the 80k who paid for a ticket. Let's be happy that HBO's decision to air boxing keeps paying off with big ratings, and let's commend Froch for the interest he brings to the sport. We can do all that while appreciating Ward's skills, which are mostly displayed in courtrooms nowadays.


Jesus christ boy, get the euro cockn
out of your mouth

Froch and his fans(who abandoned him in droves when Groves dropped his ass) are shit

If Ward was the only champion in America like Froch is in England hed be huge here too instead hes competing floyd, Pacquiao,and several other greats and draws. Not to mention he fights in an unrenowned weight class and the best around him wont fight him

Froch is actively refusing to fight Ward and youre praising his drawing ability? You make me sick.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Ward hasn't fought anyone relevant in almost two years. As far as I'm concerned he's semi-retired until he proves otherwise.


What are you talking about? Edwin Rodriguez was a decent fighter, ranked in the top 10, and undefeated prior to fighting Ward. So how is that an irrelevant fighter? It was a very good win.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Jesus christ boy, get the euro cockn
> out of your mouth
> 
> Froch and his fans(who abandoned him in droves when Groves dropped his ass) are shit
> ...


I'm one of the few who pay money to go watch Andre fight. I've had the opportunity to do that exactly twice in the last three years. Even if he was our only champ, a wide UD every 18 months isn't going to pack an 80,000 crowd.

Obviously a large part of that audience were casual fans at best, I'm sure many were just there to be part of the event and have a good time. Even at that, 80,000 is a big deal. I can appreciate that.

But believe me, if Froch actually rematches Andre (and he won't) I'll be backing Ward and accepting all avatar bets.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> My fellow Americans:
> 
> 80,000 fans in the seats and nice international ratings are a good thing. While yes Andre is the vastly superior technician, boxing is entertainment. When it comes to entertainment, Froch always delivers. He's a warrior. Contrary to Mayweather's mantra, skills don't pay bills. Asses in seats pay bills.
> 
> So, rather than getting butthurt and looking like fools, let's tip our cap to the 80k who paid for a ticket. Let's be happy that HBO's decision to air boxing keeps paying off with big ratings, and let's commend Froch for the interest he brings to the sport. We can do all that while appreciating Ward's skills, which are mostly displayed in courtrooms nowadays.


Someone who sees the bigger picture.:deal


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Jesus christ boy, get the euro cockn
> out of your mouth
> 
> Froch and his fans(who abandoned him in droves when Groves dropped his ass) are shit
> ...


----------



## ThenewFelixTrinidad (May 2, 2014)

God damn how fucking shot is Michiganwarrior?
Roy Jones Jr level?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ThenewFelixTrinidad said:


> God damn how fucking shot is Michiganwarrior?
> Roy Jones Jr level?


Danny Williams.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> My fellow Americans:
> 
> 80,000 fans in the seats and nice international ratings are a good thing. While yes Andre is the vastly superior technician, boxing is entertainment. When it comes to entertainment, Froch always delivers. He's a warrior. Contrary to Mayweather's mantra, skills don't pay bills. Asses in seats pay bills.
> 
> So, rather than getting butthurt and looking like fools, let's tip our cap to the 80k who paid for a ticket. Let's be happy that HBO's decision to air boxing keeps paying off with big ratings, and let's commend Froch for the interest he brings to the sport. We can do all that while appreciating Ward's skills, which are mostly displayed in courtrooms nowadays.


This, completely. My posts in the past would tell you I wasn't a fan of Froch at all. I definitely am a fan of Froch now.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

International Superstar.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> So whats stopping it now.
> 
> Faded Kessler
> *Groves*
> ...


Soft touch? Nah, he was that close to KTFOing him first time round, it was a huge challenge, so many thought it would be one fight too many


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Michigan warrior is beyond Danny Williams level of being shot now, he's at the Riddick Bowe attempting Muay Thai level of being shot :lol:


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Jesus christ boy, get the euro cockn
> out of your mouth
> 
> Froch and his fans(who abandoned him in droves when Groves dropped his ass) are shit
> ...


Froch is the only champion in England? really, is that the extent of your boxing knowledge?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> Froch is the only champion in England? really, is that the extent of your boxing knowledge?


England technically has no champions, seeing as Ward is the champ. He holds a strap


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Soft touch? Nah, he was that close to KTFOing him first time round, it was a huge challenge, so many thought it would be one fight too many


Groves is just a prospect. Froch getting brained then being down on one of the judges scorecards in the second fight has as much to do with his lack of skill as Groves ability

Although Groves with an American, Cuban Mexican trainer wouldve clapped Froch.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Someone who sees the bigger picture.:deal


He always does.
And unlike the vast majority who try to big up Ward,actually pays to see him.

First Ward tells everyone that Hearn needs to call, now he says Froch won't pick up the phone.:huh
Ward has about as much chance of winning the "Cash" sweepstakes as Ortiz does of making the Money rematch.
"Cash" would need to drop from 75% to around 65% for Ward.Don't see Andre accepting 35% since he believes he's a big PPV star.
Ward needs to realise that his own countrymen ignore him.Maybe he should come over here and get some love.
He can clean up when "Cash" retires.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> England technically has no champions, seeing as Ward is the champ. He holds a strap


But he ain't bringing home the green.Good thing California is hot cos that heating be gettin cut off soon.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He always does.
> And unlike the vast majority who try to big up Ward,actually pays to see him.
> 
> First Ward tells everyone that Hearn needs to call, now he says Froch won't pick up the phone.:huh
> ...


Spot on. Unfortunately for Ward he doesn't fulfil the one requirement he REALLY needs, which is to be a big draw. Amazing that someone who goes under the monicker 'Son of God' can be found so lacking in humility. JeffJoiner's spot on, whereas MW, by contrast, is coming over a bit Charlie Z.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> England technically has no champions, seeing as Ward is the champ. He holds a strap


ward will soon be stripped for being a dirrell-like bitch.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ward is the world champ
But he doesn't fight often
Froch sold out Wembley


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> But he ain't bringing home the green.Good thing California is hot cos that heating be gettin cut off soon.


Froch gonna let his daddy's heat get cut off? That's not being a good son now


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Spot on. Unfortunately for Ward he doesn't fulfil the one requirement he REALLY needs, which is to be a big draw. Amazing that someone who goes under the monicker 'Son of God' can be found so lacking in humility. JeffJoiner's spot on, whereas MW, by contrast, is coming over a bit Charlie Z.


I actually enjoy watching Ward,and it doesn't seem to register that Froch fans know Ward is the better fighter, but at almost 37,Cash is entitled to start building his pension fund,whilst Ward refuses to accept there is not one meaningful fight for him at 168 and at least 2 at 175.
Now that tells me he's either willing to fight for peanuts(given his ability anyway) or he's not comfortable at 175 which is possible when you're talking about 12 rounders.
It's of no consequence if Froch fights Ward.Ward is the better fighter but Cash is the International Superstar.
Cash said he'd like to fight Ward again,but there's no interest from the US TV.
So let's see Ward make Froch a worthwhile offer given he's the " main man" in the division.
Bottom line is,sadly,an unproven opponent makes more getting 25% than Watd gets as the majority purse share by a mile.
I'd like to see the maths where Ward can put on a fight that will pay Cash what he's worth.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He always does.
> And unlike the vast majority who try to big up Ward,actually pays to see him.
> 
> First Ward tells everyone that Hearn needs to call, now he says Froch won't pick up the phone.:huh
> ...


Froch would need 65-35 to fight the number 1 in the division, 2 p4p fighter in the world?

What bravery.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Froch gonna let his daddy's heat get cut off? That's not being a good son now


I'm sure HBO will give him an advance on his next superfight.Froch would be glad to make a donation though.Sending it to a Western Union in Oregon so Ward can try to cure his nosebleeds as well.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I actually enjoy watching Ward,and it doesn't seem to register that Froch fans know Ward is the better fighter, but at almost 37,Cash is entitled to start building his pension fund,whilst Ward refuses to accept there is not one meaningful fight for him at 168 and at least 2 at 175.
> Now that tells me he's either willing to fight for peanuts(given his ability anyway) or he's not comfortable at 175 which is possible when you're talking about 12 rounders.
> It's of no consequence if Froch fights Ward.Ward is the better fighter but Cash is the International Superstar.
> Cash said he'd like to fight Ward again,but there's no interest from the US TV.
> ...


Exactly. you're cool with your favorite fighter taking fights for cash instead of trying to fight the best possible.

If Froch's fan base is all for his cowardice I can't blame him for capitalizing

Like I said I will never disrespect a fighter like Khan. Big ups to for fighting lions for maybe less pay instead of lambs for more pay. That's a warrior


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Exactly. you're cool with your favorite fighter taking fights for cash instead of trying to fight the best possible.
> 
> If Froch's fan base is all for his cowardice I can't blame him for capitalizing
> 
> Like I said I will never disrespect a fighter like Khan. Big ups to for fighting lions for maybe less pay instead of lambs for more pay. That's a warrior


so why did Ward duck Dirrell and refuse to fight Bute? who's ducking? froch....12 title fights in a row. he's not ducked anyone, he avenged his kessler defeat...whether you like it or not...ward only brings peanuts to the table while Froch is bringing £. Ward cant even get on PPV or get a fight in vegas, he's a nobody. Maybe if War hadnt ducked Dirrell and then refused to leave Oakland and fight Bute he would be a PPV star....but he didnt....he hid in Joakland earning $1m to $1.5m pay days.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Froch would need 65-35 to fight the number 1 in the division, 2 p4p fighter in the world?
> 
> What bravery.


Haha!
I thought you'd be smart enough to get the joke.Come on! You know we cool,but show me the maths where a Ward fight makes sense for Cash.
None of his fans are bothered.He lost to a more talented fighter.

Now,it's all about;

:money


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm sure HBO will give him an advance on his next superfight.Froch would be glad to make a donation though.Sending it to a Western Union in Oregon so Ward can try to cure his nosebleeds as well.


Gotta make sure Froch answers the phone so they can coordinate where to send it. Ward promises it's not about Froch fighting him so don't be afraid


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Arran said:


> so why did Ward duck Dirrell and refuse to fight Bute? who's ducking? forch....12 title fights in a row. he's not ducked anyone, he avenged his kessler defeat...whether you like it or not...ward only brings peanuts to the table while Froch is bringing £. Ward cant even get on PPV or get a fight in vegas, he's a nobody.


Kessler was a shell. Kesslers a coward just like Froch so I don't really care. Both accused Ward of not wanting to rematch while never actually intending to fight

Disgraceful behavior

Barely beating a shell of Kessler
Prospect groves

Not impressive


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Exactly. you're cool with your favorite fighter taking fights for cash instead of trying to fight the best possible.
> 
> If Froch's fan base is all for his cowardice I can't blame him for capitalizing
> 
> Like I said I will never disrespect a fighter like Khan. Big ups to for fighting lions for maybe less pay instead of lambs for more pay. That's a warrior


Ah!
So now Froch at 37 should take a huge pay cut?
You're awfully salty about this.No one's denying Ward is the best at 168,but he has to make a worthwhile offer to Cash.
So what did Ward get for his last fight? Less than $1.5m and his opponent got what? Less than $100k?
So Ward is the man, let's see HIM take a pay cut because the figures don't add up.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kessler was a shell. *Kesslers a coward just like Froch so I don't really care*. Both accused Ward of not wanting to rematch while never actually intending to fight
> 
> Disgraceful behavior
> 
> ...


Deal not in deceit
Michigan Warrior please
Kessler and Froch shine

Nevermind. Fuck you for having 6 syllables.

edit: pulled it back, it's all good


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kessler was a shell. Kesslers a coward just like Froch so I don't really care. Both accused Ward of not wanting to rematch while never actually intending to fight
> 
> Disgraceful behavior
> 
> ...


Ward hid in Oakland, refused to fight Dirrell or Bute....now earns $1 to $1.5m per fight and has no fans

Yes froch lost to ward...but since then he beat Bute, Mack, kessler, Groves x2 (who will be a world champion), fights in front of 30-80k...and made $13.4 million in his last fight...more than Ward made his entire career. Ward is the man, but hes not the draw or the money!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Haha!
> I thought you'd be smart enough to get the joke.Come on! You know we cool,but show me the maths where a Ward fight makes sense for Cash.
> None of his fans are bothered.He lost to a more talented fighter.
> 
> ...


You seen this?






Hearn talks quite frankly about Froch's options, acknowledges that Ward would be a tough fight, but says that the money simply isn't there.

Not sure why MW is so obsessively butt-hurt over all of this. Ward's nothing to him.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kessler was a shell. Kesslers a coward just like Froch so I don't really care. Both accused Ward of not wanting to rematch while never actually intending to fight
> 
> Disgraceful behavior
> 
> ...


We can all play that game:

- Headbutted Kessler into submission
- Beat a shell of Dawson
- Prospect Rodriguez
...
...
...
...did a bit of commentating for HBO..?
...
...court?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> You seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just gonna stick on my laptop and watch it mate.Used too much data watching vids from here this morning and it's only half ten!atsch


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

You know there's something wrong when Al Haymon wants no part of a P4P contender.
Still convinced Ward has tried 175 in training and not felt comfortable going up for 12 rounders.
Why the fuck else would he stay in a division where he beats everyone,gets paid far less than guys he's beaten and has other HBO names that people would actually WATCH at 175.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Just gonna stick on my laptop and watch it mate.Used too much data watching vids from here this morning and it's only half ten!atsch


It's a bit long but I found it interesting. For all his detractors *koff _Bill_ koff* Hearn comes across as being about as frank as you're gonna get from a promoter. Which is more than can be said for Frank...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> It's a bit long but I found it interesting. For all his detractors *koff _Bill_ koff* Hearn comes across as being about as frank as you're gonna get from a promoter. Which is more than can be said for Frank...


Are you suggesting that Frank's not Frank?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> You seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Money not being there is nonsense. Ward vs Froch in England wouldnt be big? Hell Ward va Froch in America would be huge just with Hbos backing, hell i wouldnt even mind if Froch beat Chavez first to give some mexican interest, but we both no the real reason

Ward whooped dat ass one handed and broke Froch. Froch doesnt believe he has a hoot n hell chance

If Froch needs to do the honorable thing here and just admit he knows he cnt win and thats why he ducks Wards phone calls.

Got dat caller ID. See oakland pop up be like "No rachel dont answer it its... HIM"


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You know there's something wrong when Al Haymon wants no part of a P4P contender.
> Still convinced Ward has tried 175 in training and not felt comfortable going up for 12 rounders.
> Why the fuck else would he stay in a division where he beats everyone,gets paid far less than guys he's beaten and has other HBO names that people would actually WATCH at 175.


Wards waiting on Chavez and Golovkin. Once he has exausted all financial opportunities he'll head to 175 and by then Stevenson, Kovalev, Hopkins triangle will be sorted


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wards waiting on Chavez and Golovkin. Once he has exausted all financial opportunities he'll head to 175 and by then Stevenson, Kovalev, Hopkins triangle will be sorted


What a crock of total horseshit.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Are you suggesting that Frank's not Frank?


Being frank's not what Frank's about, but that's what makes Frank Frank I guess. :conf


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> We can all play that game:
> 
> - Headbutted Kessler into submission
> - Beat a shell of Dawson
> ...


Beat miranda
In reality schooled Kessler, unbeatable euro monster (heard that before)
Beat Bika
Beat Green
Dominated Abraham
Dominated Froch with a broken hand
Dominated and kos Dawson coming off a win over Bernard Hopkins first time in his career
Dominated Edwin Rodriguez who weighed 185 going into the fight

And goddammit it looks like hes improving from fight to fight. Fuckig scary. Why i wouldnt begrudge Froch to tell the full truth about why hes afraid.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Froch about dollars, Ward about change.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

If it don't make money, it don't make sense :deal


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Deal not in deceit
> Michigan Warrior please
> Kessler and Froch shine


Carl 'The Cobra' Froch
He's the money man ya dig? 
Body bagz, blat! blat!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Money not being there is nonsense. Ward vs Froch in England wouldnt be big? Hell Ward va Froch in America would be huge just with Hbos backing, hell i wouldnt even mind if Froch beat Chavez first to give some mexican interest, but we both no the real reason
> 
> Ward whooped dat ass one handed and broke Froch. Froch doesnt believe he has a hoot n hell chance
> 
> ...


Just take a step back from the nonsense for a moment and _read_ what you're saying. You're nigh-on hysterical, and for no real discernible reason. No-one with any sense on here thinks that Ward isn't the more talented fighter of the two. No-one with any sense would expect Ward to lose a rematch. What is ABUNDANTLY clear though, is the financial aspect of this predicament. Even assuming for a split second that Ward found his passport, took his travel-sickness pills, and found his way to England, he brings very little to the table, financially. From Froch's perspective it makes NO SENSE to take a probable loss for a fraction of the money he could make elsewhere. You're expecting the man to forego lining his pension pot just so that Ward can make a career-high payday?!? Get the fuck outta here talking that foolishness! Why doesn't Ward swallow his pride if it's so important, and accept a smaller percentage (which would probably still match his career earnings to date anyway), if he wants to banish this 'pretender' once and for all? There's NO money in a Ward fight, not right now. Maybe if Ward were to, y'know; _*fight*_, and raise his profile, people would clamour to see the rematch...


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> If it don't make money, it don't make sense :deal


And if it makes no cents, it sure as hell makes no dollars... :deal


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Carl 'The Cobra' Froch
> He's the money man ya dig?
> Body bagz, blat! blat!


Sell out your backyard
80,000 quake excited
And you are the man?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Some pay to see me win, some pay to see me lose, but they all pay - Carl 'money' Froch

Ward ain't getting no shot at the money man 'til he has something to offer


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Beat miranda
> In reality schooled Kessler, unbeatable euro monster (heard that before)
> Beat Bika
> Beat Green
> ...












Hard to tell if he's improving from fight to fight when he barely fucking fights. KOs Chad 'Karen Carpenter' Dawson. Bika...Green...really? You're going there?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wards waiting on Chavez and Golovkin. Once he has exausted all financial opportunities he'll head to 175 and by then Stevenson, Kovalev, Hopkins triangle will be sorted


You really want to see Ward in with Chavez?
That's a pretty disgusting mismatch and it's acceptable for Froch because it's a fight where Chavez has a slight chance.
If I was over there I'd buy a Ward fight at 175,but no way should Chavez be allowed anywhere near Ward.
I get why Ward wants it,but it's pretty sad that the reason it's a possible PPV is because most of the buyers would be behind a guy who has zero chance of winning.
Why not just get up to 175 already? GGG and the other guys at 160 are fighting for relative peanuts and are all saying it's not worth their while to fight each other.Golovkin hasn't even fought a decent name yet so that needs to be Ward's next fight and that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> Just take a step back from the nonsense for a moment and _read_ what you're saying. You're nigh-on hysterical, and for no real discernible reason. No-one with any sense on here thinks that Ward isn't the more talented fighter of the two. No-one with any sense would expect Ward to lose a rematch. What is ABUNDANTLY clear though, is the financial aspect of this predicament. Even assuming for a split second that Ward found his passport, took his travel-sickness pills, and found his way to England, he brings very little to the table, financially. From Froch's perspective it makes NO SENSE to take a probable loss for a fraction of the money he could make elsewhere. You're expecting the man to forego lining his pension pot just so that Ward can make a career-high payday?!? Get the fuck outta here talking that foolishness! Why doesn't Ward swallow his pride if it's so important, and accept a smaller percentage (which would probably still match his career earnings to date anyway), if he wants to banish this 'pretender' once and for all? There's NO money in a Ward fight, not right now. Maybe if Ward were to, y'know; _*fight*_, and raise his profile, people would clamour to see the rematch...


That's about the size of it.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Froch: "Skills pays the bills"


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You really want to see Ward in with Chavez?
> That's a pretty disgusting mismatch and it's acceptable for Froch because it's a fight where Chavez has a slight chance.
> If I was over there I'd buy a Ward fight at 175,but no way should Chavez be allowed anywhere near Ward.
> I get why Ward wants it,but it's pretty sad that the reason it's a possible PPV is because most of the buyers would be behind a guy who has zero chance of winning.
> Why not just get up to 175 already? GGG and the other guys at 160 are fighting for relative peanuts and are all saying it's not worth their while to fight each other.Golovkin hasn't even fought a decent name yet so that needs to be Ward's next fight and that ain't gonna happen.


I would absolutely piss my pants with laughter if GGG passed over Ward for a shot at 168's money man, and Froch took HIS '0' the same way he took Bootay's.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Sell out your backyard
> 80,000 quake excited
> And you are the man?


Carl was the boxer who tried to convince me that skill could take a back-seat to heart
and he succeeded
rarely do I see warriors rise above the gifted
lo and behold Froch is there
fighting from a depth that most others would drown in
reaching for a height others wish they could aspire to
one man
coming from behind
he wins, inimitably


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Felix said:


> And if it makes no cents, it sure as hell makes no dollars... :deal


:yep


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Carl was the boxer who tried to convince me that skill could take a back-seat to heart
> and he succeeded
> rarely do I see warriors rise above the gifted
> lo and behold Froch is there
> ...


"A thing of beauty is a joy forever" - John Keats

Froch's KO punch of Groves was a thing of beauty


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ward should've gone to Wembley, tried to drum up some interest. Even Bika was chasing those Froch dollars... :verysad


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Carl was the boxer who tried to convince me that skill could take a back-seat to heart
> and he succeeded
> rarely do I see warriors rise above the gifted
> lo and behold Froch is there
> ...


There once was a man known as Ward
Who found getting fans too hard
But now we have Carl
Ward may want to snarl
But he can't sell a PPV card

Always fall back on a limerick if you're out of juice. :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward must really hate Froch right now.
Ward had the chance to expose Bute, refused it and Cash ( the man in black shorts) took it from him.
Then, Ward is hoping Groves wins as he can be called a legitimate contender and there is the possibility of a UK PPV.
Guess what? Cash puts that one to bed as well picking up nearly $14m in the process.
Ward may have beaten Froch and would win a rematch,but Cash keeps ruining Ward's plans.
And now,they're saying at the scene that Arum has started negotiations for Cash-Chavez.
Yep,Ward has everything down pat.And best of all,he can take full credit for his genius himself.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Ward must really hate Froch right now.
> Ward had the chance to expose Bute, refused it and *Cash ( the man in black shorts) *took it from him.
> Then, Ward is hoping Groves wins as he can be called a legitimate contender and there is the possibility of a UK PPV.
> Guess what? Cash puts that one to bed as well picking up nearly $14m in the process.
> ...


:lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Ward should've gone to Wembley, tried to drum up some interest. Even Bika was chasing those Froch dollars... :verysad


:lol:

Who wins the Cash sweepstakes?
Round and around and around it goes,
Where it stops,Andre Ward doesn't know.And it certainly won't be in Oakland.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> "A thing of beauty is a joy forever" - John Keats
> 
> Froch's KO punch of Groves was a thing of beauty


:cheers



Flash Jab said:


> There once was a man known as Ward
> Who found getting fans too hard
> But now we have Carl
> Ward may want to snarl
> ...


:lol:

There once was a boxer from Oakland
Who once beat a guy with a broke hand
The boy had the skills but couldn't pay bills
So retired and started a folk band


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> There once was a man known as Ward
> Who found getting fans too hard
> But now we have Carl
> Ward may want to snarl
> ...


There once was a boxer named Ward,
Who didn't like fighting abroad,
And he's happy to wait,
Sat at one-sixty-eight,
While someone else reaps the reward.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

He was the star of the Super Six,
He showed that he was great,
But three years on he's holding out,
To fight a middleweight...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Ward must really hate Froch right n .
> Ward had the chance to expose Bute, refused it and Cash ( the man in black shorts) took it from him.
> Then, Ward is hoping Groves wins as he can be called a legitimate contender and there is the possibility of a UK PPV.
> Guess what? Cash puts that one to bed as well picking up nearly $14m in the process.
> ...


Nah Groves signed with Saurland, was going the Eurobum quack quack route

Funny thing is eurobums ho eurobum and stay then later on go for challenges, Frchy did the apposite. Warrior then eurobum,


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> He was the star of the Super Six,
> He showed that he was great,
> But three years on he's holding out,
> To fight a middleweight...


Like soccer, loads of witty chants, but on the field no actual fsubstance


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

For anyone willing to watch,
It's clear Ward's really top notch
But we've waited and waited,
While his career has stagnated,
Now he's begging for money from Froch.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Felix said:


> For anyone willing to watch,
> It's clear Ward's really top notch
> But we've waited and waited,
> While his career has stagnated,
> Now he's begging for money from Froch.


:rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> There once was a boxer named Ward,
> Who didn't like fighting abroad,
> And he's happy to wait,
> Sat at one-sixty-eight,
> While someone else reaps the reward.


He called himself Son of God
With ring skills you had to applaud
But he lacked the dash
Of the man they called Cash
Who'll get millions for fighting a fraud.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Felix said:


> There once was a boxer named Ward,
> Who didn't like fighting abroad,
> And he's happy to wait,
> Sat at one-sixty-eight,
> While someone else reaps the reward.


That is excellent. :lol:

It is a fucking tragedy how inactive a great fighter like Ward is, but it is really hard to see how he isn't largely responsible for this.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Poor Andre's career started well,
But the ratings they just fell and fell,
Because more people watch,
A fellow called Froch,
And his beautiful partner Rachel.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

With eighty-thousand at Wembley,
Twas a fight many wanted to see,
And full credit must go,
To the man in the know;
Rob McCracken, MBE.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Like soccer, loads of witty chants, but on the field no actual fsubstance


Wah, wah, wah, wah, wah,
You must cry yourself to sleep,
Thinking about Froch.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

With Ward refusing to fight, and the rest of his stable getting beat, Virgil Hunter relying on Eurobum Khan to keep food on the table.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Some very relevant short articles worth checking out:

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/05/andre-ward-thinks-groves-could-beat-froch-says-khan/

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/04/out-of-sight-out-of-mind-andre-wards-plight/

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/06/why-would-anyone-want-to-see-ward-vs-froch-2/


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> With Ward refusing to fight, and the rest of his stable getting beat, Virgil Hunter relying on Eurobum Khan to keep food on the table.


:huh That doesn't rhyme.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Felix said:


> :huh That doesn't rhyme.


:lol: It was a statement.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

For those who can't be arsed reading,there is the suggestion that people don't ridicule Marquez for not fighting Floyd again,just like no one cares if Froch doesn't fight Ward again.

Here's another with good points;

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/05...re-ward-in-the-build-up-to-froch-vs-groves-2/


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> :lol: It was a statement.


Can you put it in rhyme form..?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Old Frochy can sure draw a crowd,
His knockout punch left them all wowed.
And which route he will choose
It's unlikely he'll lose;
Unless there's a bloody ash cloud.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ward has been on fire lately. a great one was where he spent time telling anyone who would listen (not many people, admittedly) that Chavez is a great fighter, a real tough challenge and how he'd like to fight him. Then, when it appeared as though Carl Cash Flow Froch was gonna steal that payday Andre be like 'Froch is cherry picking a guy who got beat at MW' 

Guy doesn't nothing but be bitter and bitch these days. Sad to see such a good fighter do nothing but feel sorry for himself.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

There once was a fighter called Dre,
Who was desperate for a fight that would pay,
He tried fighting a drunk,
Then a man hooked on skunk,
But he wouldn't come to the UK


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Ward has been on fire lately. a great one was where he spent time telling anyone who would listen (not many people, admittedly) that Chavez is a great fighter, a real tough challenge and how he'd like to fight him. Then, when it appeared as though Carl Cash Flow Froch was gonna steal that payday Andre be like 'Froch is cherry picking a guy who got beat at MW'
> 
> Guy doesn't nothing but be bitter and bitch these days. Sad to see such a good fighter do nothing but feel sorry for himself.


He told Amir "Brains" Khan he thought Groves would beat Cash and Amir has blabbed it to everyone.We all know about the "Contradiction" video but if anyone would actually click on it,a similar one about Ward is in order.
Shame.I like the guy as a fighter but he's going through a "parallel Universe" phase ATM.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He called himself Son of God
> With ring skills you had to applaud
> But he lacked the dash
> Of the man they called Cash
> Who'll get millions for fighting a fraud.


:lol: MW's gone quiet...


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> :lol: MW's gone quiet...


I don't share the same contempt that many seem to have for MW and I know for a fact he's not as bad as he wants people to believe,but he really should have stayed off this thread.

Did you read those articles mate?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

:rofl at these limericks


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

There was a boxer called Andre Ward
Who made all his followers bored
and so they moved over and supported the Cobra
at Wembley where George Groves was floored


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh Andre, Andre, what's a champ to do?
When the guys you've already beaten are paid twice as much as you.
Do you make less demands and travel for fights? 
Or stay home to sulk and refuse to take flights?
Oh Andre, Andre - what's a champ to do?

Oh son of God, what's a champ to do?
When no one knows who you are and you couldn't draw flies to poo. 
Do you turn up at big fights and let them know you are?
Or just whine to the press that you should be paid like a star?
Oh son of god, what's a champ to do?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Oh Andre, Andre, what's a champ to do?
> When the guys you've already beaten are paid twice as much as you.
> Do you make less demands and travel for fights?
> Or stay home to sulk and refuse to take flights?
> ...


Oh my god :rofl:rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I don't share the same contempt that many seem to have for MW and I know for a fact he's not as bad as he wants people to believe,but he really should have stayed off this thread.
> 
> Did you read those articles mate?


I have, yeah. The Gilfoid one is the usual shite about how Froch is shit and Dirrell was robbed, but at its core it makes a valid point that Groves had/has the skillset to box Froch to a clear UD. Makes me wonder if Groves didn't set the bar too high for himself, in predicting a knockout.

The second one (Le Blanc?) is pretty on the money, though I'm not sure I agree 100% on this bit:

'Andre Ward chooses to be humble, soft spoken, and a respectable human being and as an African American fighter this persona doesn't sit too well with the boxing audience.'

More and more lately Ward's veneer of humble respectability seems to be slipping, and what's underneath appears to be a man smouldering with bitterness and jealousy. Bitter at being overlooked, and jealous of the man who stole his post-S6 limelight.

The third article; the Mayweather/JMM analogy is spot on. If Ward had opponents lining up outside his door to make a hefty paycheque, he'd be happy to count his money and leave Froch to fight whomever he saw fit. That we're not seeing that scenario only proves it to be true.

I can understand Ward's frustration, and I really do sympathise with him, to an extent, but he simply doesn't help himself.

As for MW; he opens the door for the grief he gets when he goes on and on with the same nonsense. It's like he has some personal investment in Ward. Weird.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Oh Andre, Andre, what's a champ to do?
> When the guys you've already beaten are paid twice as much as you.
> Do you make less demands and travel for fights?
> Or stay home to sulk and refuse to take flights?
> ...


:rofl That's quality


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> I have, yeah. The Gilfoid one is the usual shite about how Froch is shit and Dirrell was robbed, but at its core it makes a valid point that Groves had/has the skillset to box Froch to a clear UD. Makes me wonder if Groves didn't set the bar too high for himself, in predicting a knockout.
> 
> The second one (Le Blanc?) is pretty on the money, though I'm not sure I agree 100% on this bit:
> 
> ...


I never thought I'd use a Gilfoid article but there is a slew of similar-themed articles.
Ward had a real jealous dig at Floyd a while back,and Goosen is not to blame here,the man himself is.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I never thought I'd use a Gilfoid article but there is a slew of similar-themed articles.
> Ward had a real jealous dig at Floyd a while back,and Goosen is not to blame here,the man himself is.


I can only imagine it's down to the pressure of the situation he's found himself in. Doesn't do him any favours though, all the same.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Felix said:


> He was the star of the Super Six,
> He showed that he was great,
> But three years on he's holding out,
> To fight a middleweight...


crazy how even roy jones is more active than andre ward


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> I can only imagine it's down to the pressure of the situation he's found himself in. Doesn't do him any favours though, all the same.


He should maybe think about signing with Matchroom when Cash retires.
He'd be more appreciated here.We might even get @JeffJoiner over for a meet!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

These last 2 pages have been ridiculously good, this place needs a HOF for great threads to be archived


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

TSOL said:


> crazy how even roy jones is more active than andre ward


Promise to keep this between us,
But the word on the boxing scene is,
Andre wants to impress,
With some Roy-type success.
(Be prepared for leaked pics of his penis.)


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> crazy how even roy jones is more active than andre ward


Andre's next opponent at catchweight?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

My attempt at a shit Haiku:

Ward won the tourney
Wait for the dough to roll in
But who remembers?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Felix said:


> Promise to keep this between us,
> But the word on the boxing scene is,
> Andre wants to impress,
> With some Roy-type success.
> (Be prepared for leaked pics of his penis.)


:rofl


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

There once was a boxer named Andre

Who wanted everything his own way

Now he has sleepless nights

no-one watches his fights

While he watches Carl Froch get paid


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Groves is just a prospect. Froch getting brained then being down on one of the judges scorecards in the second fight has as much to do with his lack of skill as Groves ability
> 
> Although Groves with an American, Cuban Mexican trainer would've clapped Froch.


There was an unsatisfactory ending to the first fight, they needed that second fight to put that straight


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves was just a prospect?

That last guy Andre fought shares his name with about three fighters and I don't even know if the SMW is in the top 2!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He should maybe think about signing with Matchroom when Cash retires.
> He'd be more appreciated here.We might even get @*JeffJoiner* over for a meet!


That would be awesome. Andre in Wembley, everybody but me against him.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> That would be awesome. Andre in Wembley, everybody but me against him.


:lol: 79,999 pissed up Brits....and you


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> :lol: 79,999 pissed up Brits....and you


 @PityTheFool would have my back.

When I saw Pavlik fight Zertuche the crowd was almost all Mexican. They kept chanting "Me-He-Co" during the fight. I was hammered and when Pavlik scored the KO I stood and yelled "U-S-A, U-S-A". The crowd was silent, and I felt every eye in the building on me.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> @PityTheFool would have my back.
> 
> When I saw Pavlik fight Zertuche the crowd was almost all Mexican. They kept chanting "Me-He-Co" during the fight. I was hammered and when Pavlik scored the KO I stood and yelled "U-S-A, U-S-A". The crowd was silent, and I felt every eye in the building on me.


I'm sure he would tbf :good

Man, that Pavlik fight sounds like an uncomfortable situation.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Good maybe Froch can pick up the phone when Ward calls instead of hiding behind his soft british fanbase


Ward can't afford to ring him.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Ward must really hate Froch right now.
> Ward had the chance to expose Bute, refused it and Cash ( the man in black shorts) took it from him.
> Then, Ward is hoping Groves wins as he can be called a legitimate contender and there is the possibility of a UK PPV.
> Guess what? Cash puts that one to bed as well picking up nearly $14m in the process.
> ...


:lol: The only thing making me like Carl Froch again is Andre Ward. I'd rather money to Carl than money go to Wardkke. The big Chavez jr payday he's waited about 3 years for is about to go straight into Rachel's handbag :lol:.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> @PityTheFool would have my back.
> 
> When I saw Pavlik fight Zertuche the crowd was almost all Mexican. They kept chanting "Me-He-Co" during the fight. I was hammered and when Pavlik scored the KO I stood and yelled "U-S-A, U-S-A". The crowd was silent, and I felt every eye in the building on me.


Damn straight I would my friend,but my point is that Ward could come over when Cash retires and finally get some respect and love from fans.I want Andre to make here is home post-Cash


Oli said:


> :lol: The only thing making me like Carl Froch again is Andre Ward. I'd rather money to Carl than money go to Wardkke. The big Chavez jr payday he's waited about 3 years for is about to go straight into Rachel's handbag :lol:.


I'm sure I said something about Ward to you last weekend mate.I think I said that you should be careful what you wish for because Groves might fight your #1 !:lol :


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> For those who can't be arsed reading,there is the suggestion that people h don't ridicule Marquez for not fighting Floyd again,just like no one cares if Froch doesn't fight Ward again.
> 
> Here's another with good points;
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/05...re-ward-in-the-build-up-to-froch-vs-groves-2/


Utter cock of a comparison

Marquez is not the not the number 2 at welterweight nor super welterweight

Marquez is smaller than Floyd and primarily campaign in different weightclasses

Marquez doesnt claim to the media that Mayweather is afraid of a rematch and that if the fight wss in Mexico the fight would be different

Terrible comparison trying to divert from Froch's cowardice and his fans lack of bottle

Tsk tsk I expect better from you pity


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess with this sort of fanbase thats how you end up with 2 belt holders in a country of 60 million


In America even Mayweather spent his first ten years scratching and clawing for recognition. Is this what makes North American fighters so much better?

In contrast a british fighter picks up the WBO and is content. Why challenge yourself when you can pack out arenas and fight domestic guys and your fans will love you for it

Interesting contrast ive just started noticing british fans applauding Froch unwillingness to fight tough fights


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Has Ward even been to the passport office yet?


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Utter cock of a comparison
> 
> Marquez is not the not the number 2 at welterweight nor super welterweight


He was ranked #2 in the welterweight division by Rin magazine after beating Pacquiao.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Marquez is smaller than Floyd and primarily campaign in different weightclasses


He campaigns at welterweight and has done in 4 of his last 5 fights so I don't see what difference this makes.



MichiganWarrior said:


> Marquez doesnt claim to the media that Mayweather is afraid of a rematch and that if the fight wss in Mexico the fight would be different


If the fight was more lucrative in Mexico then you wouldn't blame Marquez for wanting a fight there, no? As it stands the fight is far more lucrative in Vegas so it's a moot point.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I guess with this sort of fanbase thats how you end up with 2 belt holders in a country of 60 million
> 
> In America even Mayweather spent his first ten years scratching and clawing for recognition. Is this what makes North American fighters so much better?
> 
> ...


Which tough fights is Froch avoiding?

Undefeated Pascal?
Taylor in America?
Kessler in Denmark?
Undefeated Bute?
Undefeated Dirrell?
First guy to properly beat Abraham?
Undefeated Groves?

Why does Froch fight in the UK? To quote Mayweather _"You fuckin' dummy. I'm a prizefighters. That's what I'm supposed to fight for, a prize, duh!"_


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bungle said:


> Which tough fights is Froch avoiding?
> 
> Undefeated Pascal?
> Taylor in America?
> ...


Kessler and Dirrell were part of the super six. According to Brits those dont count. Groves was a prospect who Froch fought instead of fighting Stevenson or Ward. Unless Groves becomes something which I doubt since signing Saurland his only accomplishment will be having clapped Froch and being robbed of a potential victory

I said Froch used to be a warrior thats why im shocked,to see him turn yellow


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kessler and Dirrell were part of the super six. According to Brits those dont count. Groves was a prospect who Froch fought instead of fighting Stevenson or Ward. Unless Groves becomes something which I doubt since signing Saurland his only accomplishment will be having clapped Froch and being robbed of a potential victory
> 
> I said Froch used to be a warrior thats why im shocked,to see him turn yellow


How did Froch duck Stevenson to fight Groves?

As for Ward, he has shown no interest in coming to England to make a lucrative fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bungle said:


> He was ranked #2 in the welterweight division by Rin magazine after beating Pacquiao.


False. He was number 1 lightwelterweight Rankings dont matter, Marquez was not the number 2 and nobody would agree he was until he beat a proper welter. And low anf behold he loses to the tiniest of welters tim bradley



> e campaigns at welterweight and has done in 4 of his last 5 fights so I don't see what difference this makes.


Dreadful post. He's fought Pacquiao twicd once at a catchweight of 144, and Tim Bradley. So 2 junior welters neither of which have fought much at welters without weight stipulations. Hell its still up in the air whether Tim can handle big welters

Dumv dumb points here



> e fight was more lucrative in Mexico then you wuldn't blame Marquez for wanting a fight there, no? As it stands the fight is far more lucrative in Vegas so it's a moot point.


I dont care that Froch wants the fight in Engk as nd uts hiding behind this reason trying to run from papa Ward


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bungle said:


> How did Froch duck Stevenson to fight Groves?
> 
> As for Ward, he has shown no interest in coming to England to make a lucrative fight.


False. Ward said hes more than willing to negotiate but Froch wont answer his calls

Looks like England shoukd change its symbol from 3 lions to 3 ducks


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> False. He was number 1 lightwelterweight Rankings dont matter, Marquez was not the number 2 and nobody would agree he was until he beat a proper welter. And low anf behold he loses to the tiniest of welters tim bradley
> 
> Dreadful post. He's fought Pacquiao twicd once at a catchweight of 144, and Tim Bradley. So 2 junior welters neither of which have fought much at welters without weight stipulations. Hell its still up in the air whether Tim can handle big welters
> 
> ...


You need to calm yourself, your attempts at writing a post are all over the place.

Marquez was the #2 welterweight after knocking out Pacquiao and Guerrero was #3 .

Fighting at a catchweight still counts as fighting at the weight and most of the top guys at 147 have recently moved up, in fact Mayweather's last 2 opponents at welterweight have only recently moved up themselves.

Froch wants to earn big money, which is why he will fight where the money is rather than in his comfort zone for less.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> False. Ward said hes more than willing to negotiate but Froch wont answer his calls
> 
> Looks like England shoukd change its symbol from 3 lions to 3 ducks


I thought Ward said his promoter isn't making him fights but now he's apparently phone Froch?

Also, how did Froch duck Stevenson for Groves? You didn't answer that.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> fought instead of fighting Stevenson or Ward.


so why dont those two just fight?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bungle said:


> You need to calm yourself, your attempts at writing a post are all over the place.
> 
> Marquez was the #2 welterweight after knocking out Pacquiao and Guerrero was #3 .
> 
> ...


Stop you're claiming Marquez is a welterweight, he's not. He fought Bradley and Pac neither real welters, of which only Pacquiao has beaten real welterweights

Comparing Froch cowardice to Marquez not being interested in a guy who holds not only a skill advantage but also a height, weight, and reach advantage is really disrespectful to a man of marquez bravery


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Stop you're claiming Marquez is a welterweight, he's not. He fought Bradley and Pac neither real welters, of which only Pacquiao has beaten real welterweights
> 
> Comparing Froch cowardice to Marquez not being interested in a guy who holds not only a skill advantage but also a height, weight, and reach advantage is really disrespectful to a man of marquez bravery


He's not a welterweight but he's had 5 fights and 2 title fights at the weight, does that mean Maidana isn't a real welterweight then?

What is this cowardice you speak of by the way? Who hasn't Froch fought and how did he duck Stevenson to fight Groves?


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kessler and Dirrell were part of the super six. According to Brits those dont count. Groves was a prospect who Froch fought instead of fighting Stevenson or Ward. Unless Groves becomes something which I doubt since signing Saurland his only accomplishment will be having clapped Froch and being robbed of a potential victory
> 
> I said Froch used to be a warrior thats why im shocked,to see him turn yellow


What a load of shit!

Im a brit and those fights very much do count! Froch fought kessler instead of stevenson, not groves, stevenson was champ at lightheavy by the time the first groves fight came along!

It was only last year man, have you only just started following the sport? Even stevensons team had to admit that froch-kessler was by far the bigger fight, no one had a problem with it!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> What a load of shit!
> 
> Im a brit and those fights very much do count! Froch fought kessler instead of stevenson, not groves, stevenson was champ at lightheavy by the time the first groves fight came along!
> 
> It was only last year man, have you only just started following the sport? Even stevensons team had to admit that froch-kessler was by far the bigger fight, no one had a problem with it!


Little details like the facts don't fit MW's agenda though. He's just bitter and jealous that Ward can't draw a crowd while the guy he beat is now one of the best paid boxers currently active.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> What a load of shit!
> 
> Im a brit and those fights very much do count! Froch fought kessler instead of stevenson, not groves, stevenson was champ at lightheavy by the time the first groves fight came along!
> 
> It was only last year man, have you only just started following the sport? Even stevensons team had to admit that froch-kessler was by far the bigger fight, no one had a problem with it!


Exactly. Stevenson said he was happy to step aside and let Froch and Kessler fight as long as he could fight the winner but decided to move up and fight Dawson instead.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn boi. Mdubz getting his sphincter stretched up in this thread.


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Damn boi. Mdubz getting his sphincter stretched up in this thread.


Its not difficult to own an idiot.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Alan-Francis-85 said:


> Its not difficult to own an idiot.


He's a shot poster now. He used to make some great catches with his trolling/argumentativeness but now he's done - you can see his set ups coming a mile off, and to be honest it doesn't even seem like he has the belief in his abilities anymore. It's a shame. He's a touch of Danny Williams about him.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Damn boi. Mdubz getting his sphincter stretched up in this thread.


Getting his shit pushed in...and loving it :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kessler and Dirrell were part of the super six. According to Brits those dont count. Groves was a prospect who Froch fought instead of fighting Stevenson or Ward. Unless Groves becomes something which I doubt since signing Saurland his only accomplishment will be having clapped Froch and being robbed of a potential victory
> 
> I said Froch used to be a warrior thats why im shocked,to see him turn yellow


Groves was a prospect he was mandated to fight TWICE or lose the belt.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao yall mad im exposing Frochy and his fans

With one hand tied behind my back. Sound familiar?


----------



## Alf (Jul 26, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao yall mad im exposing Frochy and his fans
> 
> With one hand tied behind my back. Sound familiar?


I was actually a groves fan and quite handily exposed you.

#EasyWork


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Ward fans be crying.
> 
> Ward sold 7000 tickets for a fight between champions of two divisions. Froch just sold over ten times that and didnt do a great deal worse on TV for a fight between two foreign fighters in the middle of the day.
> 
> Ward better get ont he phone to Froch and beg for that payday.


Froch will probably take more travelling British fans the 10,000+ mile round trip to vegas than ward record gate boxing in his own city.


----------

